# Pics of some our other animals lol



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Did you know we have 9 dogs, 6 cats, 20 goats (more on the way!), 6 turkeys, 70 + chickens, 60+ quail, 29 rabbits (and 5 carrying!), And about 13 fish in a big fish tank? Lol.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Busy over at your place! I don't know what I would do with 29 rabbits! It's hard enough to keep up with my 5 and their bunnies.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

What do you do with your rabbits? Do you sell them or show them? We raise Californians for show.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Love your bunnies!! So cute!! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> What do you do with your rabbits? Do you sell them or show them? We raise Californians for show.


My sister raises pets. My family has been into raising rabbits for as long as I can remember. Thats cool! Ive always wanted a Cali!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Busy over at your place! I don't know what I would do with 29 rabbits! It's hard enough to keep up with my 5 and their bunnies.


It is busy lol..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Love your bunnies!! So cute!! 😍


Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Cute.


Thankls!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

busy is right!

Im thinking about getting a mini Jersey heifer.

1 dog
1 cat
18 chickens 
5 goats 

so far....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

great pics! Cuteness overload! We have one pet rabbit. He showed up under our porch around Easter time. We couldn't find his owners, so we kept him.










V


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

BarnOwl said:


> great pics! Cuteness overload! We have one pet rabbit. He showed up under our porch around Easter time. We couldn't find his owners, so we kept him.
> 
> View attachment 214131
> 
> ...


He is so Rabbit


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

ok i'll play too LOL

here are some pics of some of the farm critters minus the chickens (and a shirt my wife bought me LOL):


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BrookviewFarm said:


> busy is right!
> 
> Im thinking about getting a mini Jersey heifer.
> 
> ...


We are too thinking of getting a mini as well! 


BarnOwl said:


> great pics! Cuteness overload! We have one pet rabbit. He showed up under our porch around Easter time. We couldn't find his owners, so we kept him.
> 
> View attachment 214131
> 
> ...


Omg how cute is he!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BrookviewFarm said:


> ok i'll play too LOL
> 
> here are some pics of some of the farm critters minus the chickens (and a shirt my wife bought me LOL):
> 
> ...


Aww!! Are they mini nubians??? They and the dog are adorable!!!


----------



## BrookviewFarm (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww!! Are they mini nubians??? They and the dog are adorable!!!


Yes they are all minis except the buck and the Alpine doe kid


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BrookviewFarm said:


> Yes they are all minis except the buck


They are precious!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Cute.


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

